# This must be a joke ! guy selling woodturnings from USA on ebay



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this a joke this guy is selling little basic wood turned mushrooms for exhorbitant prices plus exhorbitant shipping fees to UK.These mushrooms sell here for around £3-£4ishAlistair

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LATHE-TURNED-WOODEN-MUSHROOM-GARY-DONALDSON-/180767504204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1695374c


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow! If I could sell those for $100 a pop, I could quit my day job!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay Alistair you convinced me …................I need a lathe … now ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he's serious…

That lil thing must have taken a long time to make!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Scotsman you know the deal, as old P. T. Barnum said "there's a fool born every minute." You know it's a very bad deal and I know the same, but you can bet there's people in the UK (God bless their little hearts) that will pay this guy his price for these VERY SPECIALmushrooms.

**MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU IN THE HIGHLANDS ! !*

pOP


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well look at some of his other junk.
A mexican sombrero for only $499.
? ? ?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Love you guys/n/gals every one of you is special very special you have great hearts of gold you deserve the best .Alistair


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

I see exorbitant prices on items from the UK and exorbitant shipping on items from the UK all the time.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Alistair-Guess I'm in the wrong business!

Have a blessed Christmas!

-Gerry


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My first reaction is *'why not make our own*?' 




Easy!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Well--there is a big difference between putting something up for sale, and making a sale. Like if I put my house on the market for a million dollars and actually getting somebody to pay it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like he has a knack for locating fools http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350511934376


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Click on the feedback # after his user name and you'll see items listed that he sold and got feedback on. He actually sold a few high dollar wood items, but on the 1st page, I don't see any comments about mushrooms. Just because an item is listed, doesn't mean it will sell…

The auction that impresses me the most is one on etsy… Some seller has a quart jar of sawdust for $20. You'll have to see this auction to believe it. I have burned thousands of dollars worth of this stuff…

www.etsy.com/listing/68854537/


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah but you see, the mushroom is signed and the sawdust comes with a certificate! It's not so much the product as the added value that people are being asked to pay for.

The bit I like about the sawdust is the answer to the question of "when will I receive my items?". Here you go, read this and weep …

All of our items are custom made to order & therefore special time is needed to create & personalize each and every order - Most orders do SHIP within 2-3 weeks but larger orders may take a bit longer. We appreciate your understanding!

Obviously we all need an attitude adjustment. The items we make are just a by-product of the really valuable sawdust that gets produced! Well now I've seen it all.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Well folks, as it turns out I have a fortune down in the shop in my trash can/dust collector separator. Excuse me while I go and print some "Certificates of Authenticity", and get me an Etsy account.

Just checked my calendar and nope, I was wrong. It's not April Fools Day. As a matter of fact it darn near Christmas. So I best get downstairs and get it in high gear and get those presents finished.

Merry Christmas,

Mike


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no idea how many dust collector bags full of "gold" dust have ended up in our gardens!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I noticed that it says used, I wonder what a new one would cost?*


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, he makes a nice looking mushroom ! And if one of PT Barnums everyotherman happens to have some cash burning a hole in his pocket , I'm glad a craftsman has a shot at it ! OK a bit pricey, but maybe he can only turn out one a week ! ( :- ) 
Good to see your posts Alistair, I always enjoy what you have to say and what you share with us. I hope you and the family (kit and kin) all have a wonderful "highlands" holiday !

We are going to have an unusually warm Holiday(mid 70's) and it will be a good one for us, our son John will be coming down from manhattan for a few days . We look forward to the times we have together. Best wishes, your north florida friend don s.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
The Sawdust Seller... 
*

*Don't miss the Questions & Answers! (ROFALMAO)*

*Q. When will I receive my item(s)?

A. All of our items are custom made to order & therefore special time is needed to create & personalize each and every order - Most orders do SHIP within 2-3 weeks but larger orders may take a bit longer. We appreciate your understanding!*


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

What fool I've been trying to sell things I've made or spending hours making gifts when all along the real valuable stuff was getting sucked up into the shop vac!

Next thing you know we'll we ads for "we buy sawdust"


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

Y'all are just jealous 'cause you didn't think of it first ;-)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm with *cr1* on this. I have put things for sale on eBay with a higher-than-reasonable price, just to see what kind of response I'd get. You only gamble the listing fee if it doesn't sell. Without paying much attention to this seller's other items, I see no reason why this particular seller and item are being held up for ridicule. Until I learned to say no to people, I've had friends beg me to list on eBay their junky Eska outboard motor, a crappy Shopsmith Mk 5 power head, a used 6000 pound winch off a Hummer, and some badly distressed Roseville art pottery for them. Though I'd hesitate trying to peddle similar stuff of my own on eBay, I did these 'favors' for other people with their lame excuses for not getting a Paypal account and ebay registration. I kinda think sometimes the improbable things get listed under just such conditions. Give this vendor the benefit of the doubt, and pass on his mushrooms just like you passed on all 483,000 other items currently listed on eBay without commenting on them.
*You really wanna talk about truly weird stuff on eBay*? click here: http://www.ebay.ca/sch/Weird-Stuff-/1466/i.html?_catref=1


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in the "sucker born every minute" camp, although I also want to sleep at night, so my end game is fair pricing, tight attention to detail, and repeat customers. How these people do postings like that and sleep is beyond me.

But….as a joke a couple years ago, my wife and I had a yard sale and one of the items was one of those padded, cross stitched toilet seats that you can pick up at Big Lots for about $3.00. Why my wife ever bought it was beyond me. It was still sealed in plastic, so we put it up for $10 as a joke. 
Obviously it sat there most of the day, until about mid-afternoon when this couple came up and fell in love with it. My wife could not bring herself to rip them off…too badly. She told them they could have it for $5.00. They could not get the money out fast enough.
A "used" wooden mushroom? At least it's unique. Be interesting to see how many times he sells the same mushroom…


----------

